# Service Dogs In Restaurants



## Tank

I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## TomParks

Ugh I agree 100%....I get so tired of going to outdoor events and watching dogs sniffing each others ass it makes me sick


----------



## Harry Dresden

under the Americans with Disabilities Act the dog is allowed.....


----------



## irosie91

I don't understand the situation based on the SHRIEKS  of that crazy woman----what is it all about?


----------



## Swagger

The dog's a lot better behaved than her.


----------



## irosie91

Harry Dresden said:


> under the Americans with Disabilities Act the dog is allowed.....




the dog was a ----"HELP DOG"  like for a blind person?      I do not like being NEAR a dog-----but I NEVER 
OBJECT to a service dog----------that screeching yelling bitch should have been arrested-----does she  object
to wheel chairs too?


----------



## Gracie

My dog went where I went. Regardless. 
But, I have not watched the vid, so.....


----------



## JoeMoma

irosie91 said:


> I don't understand the situation based on the SHRIEKS  of that crazy woman----what is it all about?


I couldn't tell what she was upset about either.  Was she pro service dog or anti service dog?


----------



## Gracie

OK. I watched it. I feel sorry for the dog having to listen to that bitch screetch.

Doesn't bother me one iota about a dog in a restaurant. They are cleaner than the shoes patrons wear IN the restaurant. Jeez.


----------



## Tank

If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem


----------



## Mr Natural

There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> If you were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem


Tough patooties.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> My dog went where I went. Regardless.
> But, I have not watched the vid, so.....



I watched it-----mostly it is a really nutty disgusting woman SCREAMING about the
presence of a dog-----in a restaurant which looks very spacious------like she could have
been seated more than 100 feet FROM the dog------the dog may be one of those SERVICE
dogs that the owner NEEDS -----there are men around that look something like cops----just
mumbling.           If you come near me with your dog-----I am likely to move away


----------



## Asclepias

Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem


Yet, someone can sneeze or cough, and thats alright, right?

*eye roll*


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.


They should have knocked her teeth out, in my opinion.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem


what if a person started to shake or scratch?......


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, someone can sneeze or cough, and thats alright, right?
> 
> *eye roll*
Click to expand...

Just as bad


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> They should have knocked her teeth out, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Why? She doesnt have to like dogs. If someone was leaving the restaurant because they didnt like my dog i would just laugh at them.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.



are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.


Nobody was stopping her from leaving


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
Click to expand...

I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> They should have knocked her teeth out, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? She doesnt have to like dogs. If someone was leaving the restaurant because they didnt like my dog i would just laugh at them.
Click to expand...



the video was not EASY to understand-----but it was clear enough  that the screaming lady OBJECTED
to the presence of the dog-------the dog was not objecting to HER presence or forcing her to stay


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was stopping her from leaving
Click to expand...

She didnt ask them to talk to her. Its rude to leave when someone is talking to you.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
Click to expand...


they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> They should have knocked her teeth out, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? She doesnt have to like dogs. If someone was leaving the restaurant because they didnt like my dog i would just laugh at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the video was not EASY to understand-----but it was clear enough  that the screaming lady OBJECTED
> to the presence of the dog-------the dog was not objecting to HER presence or forcing her to stay
Click to expand...

She objected after they confronted her for leaving.


----------



## Harry Dresden

a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
Click to expand...

Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was stopping her from leaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt ask them to talk to her. Its rude to leave when someone is talking to you.
Click to expand...


keep stretching--------the woman went bat shit nuts because someone walked away from
here while she was speaking?     quite a low threshold of frustration there


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....


The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
Click to expand...


who did not deny WHAT?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody was stopping her from leaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didnt ask them to talk to her. Its rude to leave when someone is talking to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keep stretching--------the woman went bat shit nuts because someone walked away from
> here while she was speaking?     quite a low threshold of frustration there
Click to expand...

your reading comprehension is on the fritz once more. Read my post again and think deeply about the words.


----------



## Tank

Come on Asclepias, the bitch flipped out.

Are you shocked?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who did not deny WHAT?
Click to expand...

Go back to sleep. Youve confused yourself.


----------



## skye

I don't mind service dogs in restaurants or hotels or wherever.

I love dogs.

But  then  that's another topic.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
Click to expand...

I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> I don't mind service dogs in restaurants or hotels or wherever.
> 
> I love dogs.
> 
> But  then  that's another topic.


Never had a problem with a service dog or any well behaved dog.  The issue started when the dog owner got upset that the woman didnt want to be in the restaurant by the dog.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
Click to expand...

he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....


----------



## Gracie

Karma would have hidden behind my legs. Which would have pissed me off at whomever was scaring her so much..which in essence would make me go a bit bonkers on said person. 

I'm so glad I live in a small town that likes dogs where even the dentist and doc bring their own pets. And, no screeching insane finger waggling woman having a cow.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind service dogs in restaurants or hotels or wherever.
> 
> I love dogs.
> 
> But  then  that's another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with a service dog or any well behaved dog.  The issue started when the dog owner got upset that the woman didnt want to be in the restaurant by the dog.
Click to expand...

I would've too. Which means the dog and person wanted to leave but Crazy Bitch had to do her And Furthermores.


----------



## Gracie

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
Click to expand...

Someone told her to get out. Which caused another outburst from Cray Cray woman.


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
Click to expand...

Probably went something like this...

woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"

dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)


----------



## Hossfly

Typical low bred runnin' they mouth.  If the guy with the black T-shirt was her boyfriend he might consider tossing her off a bridge.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dog owners got offended and started something.  They should have just let her leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
Click to expand...


I got enough of it to know that she objected to the presence of a dog in the
restaurant------she screamed something about it being   "nasty"  which is a word
used by lots of people to indicate   "dirty"  or  "disgusting"       I feel uncomfortable
with a dog near me------or even in the house ------but in public I always TOLERATE
the situation ------without comment if it is a service dog


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
Click to expand...


yes----something wrong with that?


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
Click to expand...


Normally there's signs about service dogs posted outside.


----------



## Asclepias

Harry Dresden said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
Click to expand...

I dont think there was time nor if the law was an issue. The woman got up to leave and probably said something and the dog owner admitted she approached her to explain the law.  She didnt have an issue with the law which is why she was leaving. She had an issue eating next to the dog. Not everyone is going love your dog like you do.


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you suggesting that she wanted to LEAVE the restaurant but the dog lovers  had her HOSTAGE?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got enough of it to know that she objected to the presence of a dog in the
> restaurant------she screamed something about it being   "nasty"  which is a word
> used by lots of people to indicate   "dirty"  or  "disgusting"       I feel uncomfortable
> with a dog near me------or even in the house ------but in public I always TOLERATE
> the situation ------without comment if it is a service dog
Click to expand...

If you feel uncomfortable around dogs...then....meh. They are not dirty and nasty unless some schmuck has abused them or tossed them on the side of the road. Service dogs, just regular pets dogs..doesn't matter to me. I love them all. Maybe I am dirty and nasty too then. Good. I prefer dogs over people anyway.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally there's signs about service dogs posted outside.
Click to expand...


??   never noticed


----------



## Asclepias

Hossfly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally there's signs about service dogs posted outside.
Click to expand...

Thats insightful but it doesnt really have much to do with the issue in this case.


----------



## Gracie

Asclepias said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there was time nor if the law was an issue. The woman got up to leave and probably said something and the dog owner admitted she approached her to explain the law.  She didnt have an issue with the law which is why she was leaving. She had an issue eating next to the dog. Not everyone is going love your dog like you do.
Click to expand...

Then she could have left the snake head weaving and spittle flying at the door and kept her mouth shut. Instead, she flew into a rage.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got enough of it to know that she objected to the presence of a dog in the
> restaurant------she screamed something about it being   "nasty"  which is a word
> used by lots of people to indicate   "dirty"  or  "disgusting"       I feel uncomfortable
> with a dog near me------or even in the house ------but in public I always TOLERATE
> the situation ------without comment if it is a service dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable around dogs...then....meh. They are not dirty and nasty unless some schmuck has abused them or tossed them on the side of the road. Service dogs, just regular pets dogs..doesn't matter to me. I love them all. Maybe I am dirty and nasty too then. Good. I prefer dogs over people anyway.
Click to expand...



that's what a young man told me-----about 40 years ago------when I objected to the fact that his dog had LICKED
my sandwich ------actually leaving it WET.  ----------so I threw the sandwich away and left.      I think that the
young man was wrong


----------



## Asclepias

Gracie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there was time nor if the law was an issue. The woman got up to leave and probably said something and the dog owner admitted she approached her to explain the law.  She didnt have an issue with the law which is why she was leaving. She had an issue eating next to the dog. Not everyone is going love your dog like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then she could have left the snake head weaving and spittle flying at the door and kept her mouth shut. Instead, she flew into a rage.
Click to expand...

I think she was PO'd the dog owner confronted her for wanting to leave.  As a dog owner you have more responsibility in the matter to show yourself as a good ambassador instead of making it worse.  She should have just ignored the woman instead of trying to explain the law to her especially when that wasnt the issue.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> a well trained service dog would probably just lay down and snooze while the guy ate.....you would not even know he was there.....
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there was time nor if the law was an issue. The woman got up to leave and probably said something and the dog owner admitted she approached her to explain the law.  She didnt have an issue with the law which is why she was leaving. She had an issue eating next to the dog. Not everyone is going love your dog like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then she could have left the snake head weaving and spittle flying at the door and kept her mouth shut. Instead, she flew into a rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she was PO'd the dog owner confronted her for wanting to leave.
Click to expand...


I think that YOU are engaging in VERY VERY CREATIVE SOPHISTRY


----------



## Harry Dresden

my dog would have snuck away and started visiting each table saying ..."hi im Yoki got anything up there you dont want?".....


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem




Yeah, the poor dog might get fleas from you.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dog was obviously well trained or he would have gotten riled up over all the yelling.
> 
> 
> 
> he looked like a great dane.....anyway the disabilities act says the restaurant can not refuse a service dog.....why didnt the manager take her aside and tell her that?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there was time nor if the law was an issue. The woman got up to leave and probably said something and the dog owner admitted she approached her to explain the law.  She didnt have an issue with the law which is why she was leaving. She had an issue eating next to the dog. Not everyone is going love your dog like you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then she could have left the snake head weaving and spittle flying at the door and kept her mouth shut. Instead, she flew into a rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she was PO'd the dog owner confronted her for wanting to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that YOU are engaging in VERY VERY CREATIVE SOPHISTRY
Click to expand...

I think your ability to understand what you read and hear comes and goes depending on how much alcohol you have digested.


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got enough of it to know that she objected to the presence of a dog in the
> restaurant------she screamed something about it being   "nasty"  which is a word
> used by lots of people to indicate   "dirty"  or  "disgusting"       I feel uncomfortable
> with a dog near me------or even in the house ------but in public I always TOLERATE
> the situation ------without comment if it is a service dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable around dogs...then....meh. They are not dirty and nasty unless some schmuck has abused them or tossed them on the side of the road. Service dogs, just regular pets dogs..doesn't matter to me. I love them all. Maybe I am dirty and nasty too then. Good. I prefer dogs over people anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's what a young man told me-----about 40 years ago------when I objected to the fact that his dog had LICKED
> my sandwich ------actually leaving it WET.  ----------so I threw the sandwich away and left.      I think that the
> young man was wrong
Click to expand...

Yes, the young man was not a very good trainer. Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
Then again...I adore dogs. Love them. And NOBODY is going to holler at me over my dog and walk away without getting back what was dished. However...I no longer have a companion animal, so the point is moot. Just upsets me about shit like this. So....

/thread


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally there's signs about service dogs posted outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??   never noticed
Click to expand...


Many restaurants in Ft. Worth have those signs posted right between the No Firearms Allowed sign and the No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service sign.


----------



## Pogo

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem



That's because you're sitting four inches off the floor.  Might wanna climb out of that tank.


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally there's signs about service dogs posted outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??   never noticed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many restaurants in Ft. Worth have those signs posted right between the No Firearms Allowed sign and the No Shirt, No Shoes, No Service sign.
Click to expand...


oh--------I live in  DA CITY-------there are people here who would trash a restaurant listing RULES


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got enough of it to know that she objected to the presence of a dog in the
> restaurant------she screamed something about it being   "nasty"  which is a word
> used by lots of people to indicate   "dirty"  or  "disgusting"       I feel uncomfortable
> with a dog near me------or even in the house ------but in public I always TOLERATE
> the situation ------without comment if it is a service dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable around dogs...then....meh. They are not dirty and nasty unless some schmuck has abused them or tossed them on the side of the road. Service dogs, just regular pets dogs..doesn't matter to me. I love them all. Maybe I am dirty and nasty too then. Good. I prefer dogs over people anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that's what a young man told me-----about 40 years ago------when I objected to the fact that his dog had LICKED
> my sandwich ------actually leaving it WET.  ----------so I threw the sandwich away and left.      I think that the
> young man was wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the young man was not a very good trainer. Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> Then again...I adore dogs. Love them. And NOBODY is going to holler at me over my dog and walk away without getting back what was dished. However...I no longer have a companion animal, so the point is moot. Just upsets me about shit like this. So....
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


Good thing that dog wasn't a Rottweiler.


----------



## skye

Tank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
Click to expand...



     ^^^^


----------



## gallantwarrior

There's a big difference between service animals and emotional comfort/support animals.  To my knowledge, service animals undergo extensive training and socialization before being put into service.  They are screened for proper attitude and personality bare even selected to become service animals.  Emotional support animals, however, are considered such after their owner declares to be, regardless of evaluation, selection, or training.  I have no problem with service animals in public places, emotional support animals (pets), not so much. 
That being said, when I lived in Europe, it was not uncommon for people to bring their (well manned, well trained) dogs into restaurants.


----------



## Eloy

What is a "service dog"?


----------



## skye

Eloy said:


> What is a "service dog"?



Labradors who guide blind people, for example.


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
Click to expand...


I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me


----------



## skye

irosie91 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP
Click to expand...



So throw up!

like I care.


----------



## irosie91

skye said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So throw up!
> 
> like I care.
Click to expand...


I do not like  the  VOMIT experience


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
Click to expand...

There is something seriously wrong with you.

And, you would hate my house. After supper, we would have the dogs lick the plate sooooo clean, we would tell them thank you for not making us wash the dishes.


----------



## irosie91

Eloy said:


> What is a "service dog"?



dogs that have a SERVICE function for a person with a disability------like blindness or something
like that


----------



## Gracie

skye said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "service dog"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labradors who guide blind people, for example.
Click to expand...

Answer doors for deaf folks. Fetch meds for people who cannot grasp or reach. COMPANIONSHIP for those homebound and want love from their fur child in times of loneliness or pain.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> And, you would hate my house. After supper, we would have the dogs lick the plate sooooo clean, we would tell them thank you for not making us wash the dishes.
Click to expand...



yes----that practice would be a problem for me


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "service dog"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labradors who guide blind people, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer doors for deaf folks. Fetch meds for people who cannot grasp or reach. COMPANIONSHIP for those homebound and want love from their fur child in times of loneliness or pain.
Click to expand...


service monkeys -----are a 'thing'


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> And, you would hate my house. After supper, we would have the dogs lick the plate sooooo clean, we would tell them thank you for not making us wash the dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes----that practice would be a problem for me
Click to expand...

*eye roll*

I highly recommend you moving to the Middle East, where they think dogs are disgusting filthy animals and are unclean. I'm sure you will love it there.


----------



## Nosmo King

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem


Boo fucking hoo!  A service dog is perfectly acceptable any situation.  There but for the grace of God go I.   Learn some empathy and stop acting like an asshole bully.


----------



## Gracie

Nosmo King said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Boo ducking hoo!  A service dog is perfectly accepting any situation.  There but for the grace of God go I.   Learn some empathy and stop acting like an asshole bully.
Click to expand...

He is the biggest racist here and doesn't like dogs. 
What a loser poor Tank is.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> And, you would hate my house. After supper, we would have the dogs lick the plate sooooo clean, we would tell them thank you for not making us wash the dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes----that practice would be a problem for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eye roll*
> 
> I highly recommend you moving to the Middle East, where they think dogs are disgusting filthy animals and are unclean. I'm sure you will love it there.
Click to expand...


you make an interesting comment.      It is true that dogs are not considered "FRIENDS"  in the middle east----
especially by muslims.     Most muslims   (I have worked with and socialized LOTS with muslims)  ---are disgusted
by the idea of a dog LIVING IN THE HOUSE-------but the sense is not limited ENTIRELY to muslims -------nor to the
middle east--------Pakistanis I have known felt the same way.     Muhummad did not like dogs-----he liked cats


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting they said something to her as she explained in the video.  Why would they care that she didnt like the dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
Click to expand...

Yes something was wrong with that. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.


----------



## irosie91

It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they  "said something"   to her?     ----quite a stretch there-----"they said something to her"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
Click to expand...


Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
to me that children should learn about laws


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.


I agree. By showing them the door.

Seriously...yes. Dogs with patrons in another section. Alas, even that would not be good enough because some schmuck would still bitch and complain.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Cant you hear what she said in the video and they didnt deny?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
Click to expand...

A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By showing them the door.
> 
> Seriously...yes. Dogs with patrons in another section. Alas, even that would not be good enough because some schmuck would still bitch and complain.
Click to expand...



I doubt it------but would not be surprised if YOU bitched and moaned about being sequestered in the "WRONG" 
spot with your doggie------as in   "I WANNA SIT OVER THERE NEXT TO THAT BITCH THAT IS ALLERGIC TO 
DOGS-----I'LL SHOW HER"


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
Click to expand...


where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
a child


----------



## Gracie

irosie91 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By showing them the door.
> 
> Seriously...yes. Dogs with patrons in another section. Alas, even that would not be good enough because some schmuck would still bitch and complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it------but would not be surprised if YOU bitched and moaned about being sequestered in the "WRONG"
> spot with your doggie------as in   "I WANNA SIT OVER THERE NEXT TO THAT BITCH THAT IS ALLERGIC TO
> DOGS-----I'LL SHOW HER"
Click to expand...

lol. I don't go to restaurants. They are full of icky things..like..people. And if I DID go to one, I would want to be outside in the fresh air. With my dog. Whose company is better than any I could ask for.

And..yer an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
Click to expand...

From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
Click to expand...


I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED 
IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around


----------



## irosie91

Gracie said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By showing them the door.
> 
> Seriously...yes. Dogs with patrons in another section. Alas, even that would not be good enough because some schmuck would still bitch and complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it------but would not be surprised if YOU bitched and moaned about being sequestered in the "WRONG"
> spot with your doggie------as in   "I WANNA SIT OVER THERE NEXT TO THAT BITCH THAT IS ALLERGIC TO
> DOGS-----I'LL SHOW HER"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. I don't go to restaurants. They are full of icky things..like..people. And if I DID go to one, I would want to be outside in the fresh air. With my dog. Whose company is better than any I could ask for.
> 
> And..yer an idiot.
Click to expand...


good choice-----when with your dog -----STAY OUTSIDE where dogs belong


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED
> IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
> I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
> could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around
Click to expand...

If you didnt see a child why did you say she was screaming in front of the child?  Obviously this was after the fact. Are you drunk or something? I ask because you are saying some weird things. 

Thats correct I cited a child. If you listen you can hear the woman say she didnt appreciate the dog owner confronting her in front of her child.  How do you know what type of confrontation traumatizes a child?  You are not an authority on what traumatizes a child.


----------



## RodISHI

TomParks said:


> Ugh I agree 100%....I get so tired of going to outdoor events and watching dogs sniffing each others ass it makes me sick


You can't just look the other way so you won't be offended?


----------



## Hossfly

irosie91 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
Click to expand...


I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.


----------



## HenryBHough

I have never had a service animal disrupt a meal.

Spoiled liberal brats, running around screaming and occasionally grabbing food off others tables?  Yeah, that's pretty common.

What we need is a strain of  service animal trained to kill  and devour feral liberal git.  Provided they are also trained to use a napkin when done.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED
> IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
> I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
> could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt see a child why did you say she was screaming in front of the child?  Obviously this was after the fact. Are you drunk or something? I ask because you are saying some weird things.
> 
> Thats correct I cited a child. If you listen you can hear the woman say she didnt appreciate the dog owner confronting her in front of her child.  How do you know what type of confrontation traumatizes a child?  You are not an authority on what traumatizes a child.
Click to expand...


correct again----YOU complained that the dog owner  confronted the screaming bitch in front of her child-----I DID NOT INVENT
the idea.      I am very knowledgeable in the field of psychiatry including that of CHILD DEVELOPEMENT------want to talk 
"freud"   and your anal fixation?     I saw nothing that could be described as  CONFRONTATION by the dog owner ----at the
screaming bitch


----------



## irosie91

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
Click to expand...



not only would----DOES


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED
> IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
> I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
> could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt see a child why did you say she was screaming in front of the child?  Obviously this was after the fact. Are you drunk or something? I ask because you are saying some weird things.
> 
> Thats correct I cited a child. If you listen you can hear the woman say she didnt appreciate the dog owner confronting her in front of her child.  How do you know what type of confrontation traumatizes a child?  You are not an authority on what traumatizes a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> correct again----YOU complained that the dog owner  confronted the screaming bitch in front of her child-----I DID NOT INVENT
> the idea.      I am very knowledgeable in the field of psychiatry including that of CHILD DEVELOPEMENT------want to talk
> "freud"   and your anal fixation?     I saw nothing that could be described as  CONFRONTATION by the dog owner ----at the
> screaming bitch
Click to expand...

Go back to sleep Irosie. Good god youre dumb and easily confused.


----------



## tycho1572

I had to stop the vid @ 40secs. 
Service dogs should be allowed. 

I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients. 

The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.


I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
Click to expand...

The woman was free to leave.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The woman was free to leave.
Click to expand...

Thats what she was doing when the dog owner confronted her.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The woman was free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what she was doing when the dog owner confronted her.
Click to expand...

Then I applaud the owner for trying to educate her.


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The woman was free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what she was doing when the dog owner confronted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I applaud the owner for trying to educate her.
Click to expand...

So you applaud the dog owner for creating a scene? The issue wasnt the law. The issue was that she thought the dog was nasty. You cant change someones opinion by lecturing them.


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> He is the biggest racist here and doesn't like dogs.
> What a loser poor Tank is.


I love Dogs


----------



## Tank

Nosmo King said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Boo fucking hoo!  A service dog is perfectly acceptable any situation.  There but for the grace of God go I.   Learn some empathy and stop acting like an asshole bully.
Click to expand...

If the Dog was bugging me, I would have left.

No big deal


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The woman was free to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what she was doing when the dog owner confronted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I applaud the owner for trying to educate her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you applaud the dog owner for creating a scene? The issue wasnt the law. The issue was that she thought the dog was nasty. You cant change someones opinion by lecturing them.
Click to expand...

I'll go back and watch the vid.


----------



## tycho1572

Once again, I had to stop watching after listening to the black woman, Asclepias. 
When are they going to learn how to properly deal with things they don't agree with?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Once again, I had to stop watching after listening to the black woman, Asclepias.
> When are they going to learn how to properly deal with things they don't agree with?


Not catching your drift?  She disagreed and attempted to leave. The dog owner confronted her.


----------



## Gracie

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
Click to expand...

I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Nosmo King

Gracie said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the dogs fault. And I would have still ate my sandwich after removing the wet part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
Click to expand...

Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.


----------



## tycho1572

Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....


Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant

Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video


Thoughts?


----------



## IsaacNewton

She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog. 

I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog? 

I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.


----------



## tycho1572

IsaacNewton said:


> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.


Read the restaurants response and news article.


----------



## aaronleland

I have been in restaurants a million times in my life, and never one where there was a service dog present. So let's say this happens one day and for some reason I don't like it. So one meal of my life is made mildly unpleasant because some guy has THE NERVE to risk his life for our country. This fucking c*nt...


----------



## aaronleland

IsaacNewton said:


> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.



The way the article read it sounds as if it was more an emotional support dog due to the owner having PTSD. It says Delaware law doesn't cover emotional support pets, but it seems the restaurant owners had no issue with it being in there.


----------



## DarkFury

*Dog stays and the coon leaves.*


----------



## Gracie

Yes. All service dogs should be allowed in ANYWHERE. Companion animals? Depends on the animal since some use mini pigs, mini horses, ducks, chickens, etc as companion animals. And if the person needs that companion to function, they should consider others who may not want to be exposed to what they need. 
Veteran needed to ask staff for a table outside or away from others. Thats what I did with karma..who was a dog. I considered the others sharing the same space so I either did not dine there, or I got it to go and ate it in the car.


----------



## IsaacNewton

aaronleland said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the article read it sounds as if it was more an emotional support dog due to the owner having PTSD. It says Delaware law doesn't cover emotional support pets, but it seems the restaurant owners had no issue with it being in there.
Click to expand...


By law I'd assume an animal in a restaurant is a health no no in general if not mandated by law. A restaurant can't change health code at it's whim. I don't know but I'd guess that. Likely legally he didn't have the right to take the dog into the restaurant (again I didn't read the article) and the woman, though she could have handled it differently, was not at fault for not wanting an animal in a food establishment. She over-reacted, likely she has a great aversion to animals being present when eating, another guess. But also likely the dog should not have been in there. 

If she was so concerned about the dog disrupting her meal how does she feel about someone screaming at the top of their lungs while she's trying to eat. The whole thing should have been avoided.


----------



## skye

Of course service dogs should be allowed in restaurants!


----------



## IsaacNewton

DarkFury said:


> *Dog stays and the coon leaves.*



Off to ignore for you David Duke.


----------



## Gracie

Children should not be allowed in restaurants in my opinion. They are the biggest germ carriers of any upright or 4 legged creature.


----------



## DarkFury

IsaacNewton said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the article read it sounds as if it was more an emotional support dog due to the owner having PTSD. It says Delaware law doesn't cover emotional support pets, but it seems the restaurant owners had no issue with it being in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By law I'd assume an animal in a restaurant is a health no no in general if not mandated by law. A restaurant can't change health code at it's whim. I don't know but I'd guess that. Likely legally he didn't have the right to take the dog into the restaurant (again I didn't read the article) and the woman, though she could have handled it differently, was not at fault for not wanting an animal in a food establishment. She over-reacted, likely she has a great aversion to animals being present when eating, another guess. But also likely the dog should not have been in there.
> 
> If she was so concerned about the dog disrupting her meal how does she feel about someone screaming at the top of their lungs while she's trying to eat. The whole thing should have been avoided.
Click to expand...

*Given her behavior it my guess it was the dog who was truly offended.*


----------



## Vastator

tycho1572 said:


> Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
> Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant
> 
> Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
> Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


TNB...


----------



## aaronleland

IsaacNewton said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the article read it sounds as if it was more an emotional support dog due to the owner having PTSD. It says Delaware law doesn't cover emotional support pets, but it seems the restaurant owners had no issue with it being in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By law I'd assume an animal in a restaurant is a health no no in general if not mandated by law. A restaurant can't change health code at it's whim. I don't know but I'd guess that. Likely legally he didn't have the right to take the dog into the restaurant (again I didn't read the article) and the woman, though she could have handled it differently, was not at fault for not wanting an animal in a food establishment. She over-reacted, likely she has a great aversion to animals being present when eating, another guess. But also likely the dog should not have been in there.
> 
> If she was so concerned about the dog disrupting her meal how does she feel about someone screaming at the top of their lungs while she's trying to eat. The whole thing should have been avoided.
Click to expand...


Even if it was reported to the Health Department you'd probably be hard pressed to find an official willing to press the issue. It's not like the dog was in the kitchen.


----------



## tycho1572

Vastator said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
> Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant
> 
> Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
> Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNB...
Click to expand...

?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The restaurant used the resulting publicity to have a large fundraiser for service dogs.  Good for them.

If a dog is well behaved it should be allowed anywhere.  Service dog or not.   If people are not well behaved they should be ejected, forcefully.  This creature should be ejected and put on a  "do not serve' list.


----------



## MarathonMike

I'll take a service dog at a table next to me over a brat with clueless rude parents any day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Rustic

tycho1572 said:


> Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
> Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant
> 
> Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
> Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Typical black lives matter shit stain...


----------



## Mr Natural

There's something wrong with people who don't like dogs


----------



## EverCurious

That's such an odd [over] reaction to me... 

In Alaska dogs are beloved as family and pretty much allowed anywhere, even if they're not service dogs. It's very common to see dogs inside in-and-out restaurants; the fast food joints even have dog treats behind the counter. Heck just last night we got to pet a pit bull puppy in the bread aisle of my local Fred Meyers; such an adorable drooly little face!  I had to wash my pants when I got home lol


----------



## Weatherman2020

tycho1572 said:


> Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
> Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant
> 
> Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
> Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Main problem is there is no legal definition of a service dog. So people bring in fifi the yapper and call it a service dog thus giving real service dogs a bad rap.
That said, watching the dog that was a real service dog. And since you're looking at around $30K for that level of dog, yes the owners should be allowed to go where they please with them.  They are not a pet.

And all that said, I would have yelled at that woman twice as loud after calling the cops.  She is a psychobitch.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tipsycatlover said:


> The restaurant used the resulting publicity to have a large fundraiser for service dogs.  Good for them.
> 
> If a dog is well behaved it should be allowed anywhere.  Service dog or not.   If people are not well behaved they should be ejected, forcefully.  This creature should be ejected and put on a  "do not serve' list.


I second this. To me, it is sad when an animal is more well behaved compared to a human.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is a woman I see at the grocery store all the time with her Golden Retriever service dog.  He has a vest that says "Don't bother me.  I'm working."


----------



## EverCurious

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is a woman I see at the grocery store all the time with her Golden Retriever service dog.  He has a vest that says "Don't bother me.  I'm working."



Yeah, up here us humans had to be trained to not ask to pet the service pups heh


----------



## BulletProof

aaronleland said:


> I have been in restaurants a million times in my life, and never one where there was a service dog present. So let's say this happens one day and for some reason I don't like it. So one meal of my life is made mildly unpleasant because some guy has THE NERVE to risk his life for our country. This fucking c*nt...



Ah, you're one of those @ssholes who think if a mercenary made some money shooting at people he gets a ticket to be an @sshole for life, such as taking a big, smelly dog into restaurants, where no but him in the restaurant wants the dog to be.  Not only can the restaurant not keep the dog out for fascist legal reasons, it'll have to grovel and pretend that the dog is welcome, else you and your fellow assholes will harass the restaurant.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There should be no designation for dogs that would let some in and keep some out.   All dogs should be allowed in any business including restaurants as long as they are well behaved.   The people with screaming kids that have full diapers should be sent home.


----------



## gallantwarrior

irosie91 said:


> It seems to me that restaurants SHOULD accommodate people who do not want to sit next to dogs.


Restaurants should also accommodate people who do not wish to sit next to people with children.  I know lots of people whose dogs are far better behaved than many other people's children.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't understand a word she is saying due to her screeching. And it wouldn't matter anyway. First time she opened her mouth to SCREAM would be enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
Click to expand...

While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
Click to expand...

Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Gracie said:


>


Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
Click to expand...

Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably went something like this...
> 
> woman..."i dont want to eat here next to this dog. lets go"
> 
> dog owner...I approached you in a nice manner to explain federal law.  ( she literally said this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
Click to expand...

I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED
> IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
> I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
> could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt see a child why did you say she was screaming in front of the child?  Obviously this was after the fact. Are you drunk or something? I ask because you are saying some weird things.
> 
> Thats correct I cited a child. If you listen you can hear the woman say she didnt appreciate the dog owner confronting her in front of her child.  How do you know what type of confrontation traumatizes a child?  You are not an authority on what traumatizes a child.
Click to expand...

With a mother like that, the poor kid probably exists in a constant state of trauma.  Seriously, who loses it like that when their child is present and there is no imminent threat of _physical_ harm?


----------



## aaronleland

BulletProof said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in restaurants a million times in my life, and never one where there was a service dog present. So let's say this happens one day and for some reason I don't like it. So one meal of my life is made mildly unpleasant because some guy has THE NERVE to risk his life for our country. This fucking c*nt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're one of those @ssholes who think if a mercenary made some money shooting at people he gets a ticket to be an @sshole for life, such as taking a big, smelly dog into restaurants, where no but him in the restaurant wants the dog to be.  Not only can the restaurant not keep the dog out for fascist legal reasons, it'll have to grovel and pretend that the dog is welcome, else you and your fellow assholes will harass the restaurant.
Click to expand...


You can spell out "asshole". This isn't a kid's forum, faggot.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.


And she couldn't handle it like a civilized human


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stop the vid @ 40secs.
> Service dogs should be allowed.
> 
> I work in a hospital where dogs are sometimes allowed in to visit their owners. We also have dogs brought in by volunteers to visit certain patients.
> 
> The dogs allowed in have gone through special training.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that wasnt the issue. The woman thought the dog was nasty and wanted to leave. The dog owner wanted to convince her otherwise.
Click to expand...

I agree, the dog owner should have just let her leave.  Some people are beyond reason.


----------



## Tank

That's the way the blacks act


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
Click to expand...

But there is no evidence of a child's presence.


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not see a child at all--------YOU CITED A CHILD.    You claimed that the screaming woman had been CONFRONTED
> IN THE PRESENCE OF HER CHILD     -------I did not see any action that I would describe as "confrontation"  at all------
> I did see a short bit in which a woman tried to explain something about  AMERICANS WITH DISABIILITIES ---that
> could not possibly traumatize a child any more than an HYSTERICAL NUT screaming and jumping around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didnt see a child why did you say she was screaming in front of the child?  Obviously this was after the fact. Are you drunk or something? I ask because you are saying some weird things.
> 
> Thats correct I cited a child. If you listen you can hear the woman say she didnt appreciate the dog owner confronting her in front of her child.  How do you know what type of confrontation traumatizes a child?  You are not an authority on what traumatizes a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a mother like that, the poor kid probably exists in a constant state of trauma.  Seriously, who loses it like that when their child is present and there is no imminent threat of _physical_ harm?
Click to expand...

Well first off I dont believe the child was present when she went off.  Secondly I would guess a mom would be able to determine the level of danger from someone disrespecting her by confronting her. If the woman had the gall to confront her in front of her child who knows what she could have done.


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
Click to expand...

Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> 
> 
> And she couldn't handle it like a civilized human
Click to expand...

You arent civilized so how would you know?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes----something wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.
Click to expand...

That begs the question, how old is the child in question?  One old enough to go to the car, or something, alone would indicate a child capable of understanding an explanation of the law.  A younger child should probably have been escorted by an adult or older child.  All that considered, I still see no reason why this woman became the screaming, abusive harpy she did.  Really, no one is impressed by that kind of anger and abusive, raw language.  The woman hurt her case far more with her response than if she had simply excused herself and left with the child, thereby snubbing the dog people.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get WHO was confronting? -------the crazy bitch who was SCREAMING-----clearly, had no thought for
> a child
> 
> 
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.
Click to expand...

Okay, we have her assertion that the child was present.  What does her being a "Black woman" have to do with anything?


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The law wasnt the issue. She thought a dog being in the restaurant was nasty. They were trying to convince her it wasnt nasty. No one asked the dog owner to explain the law to the woman and from what the woman said the dog owner did it in a confrontational manner in front of her child. The woman was leaving. The dog owner should have let it go and never said anything to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That begs the question, how old is the child in question?  One old enough to go to the car, or something, alone would indicate a child capable of understanding an explanation of the law.  A younger child should probably have been escorted by an adult or older child.  All that considered, I still see no reason why this woman became the screaming, abusive harpy she did.  Really, no one is impressed by that kind of anger and abusive, raw language.  The woman hurt her case far more with her response than if she had simply excused herself and left with the child, thereby snubbing the dog people.
Click to expand...

I dont know. Old enough to walk to the car on her own I would guess. It doesnt matter what the child is capable of understanding. Who says its the dog owners right to explain anything to the child concerning the law?  Who but the mother has the authority to make those decisions?  I was thoroughly impressed by her refusal to not back down while the woman deflecting by talking about her husband being in the military and then later her insistence on trying to tell her about a law that had nada to do with the issue.  If i was there I am sure things would have been handled differently instead of the gang attack the white people made on her.


----------



## gallantwarrior

tycho1572 said:


> Once again, I had to stop watching after listening to the black woman, Asclepias.
> When are they going to learn how to properly deal with things they don't agree with?


Seriously, that kind of outrageous behavior is not limited to black people.  Anyone else remember this nut:
woman goes nuts about kissing couple - My Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the woman that admitted she took it upon herself to explain the law when that wasnt the issue. Obviously your sight is bad too. The child doesnt appear to be there while all the screaming is going on. If you see the child please point her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we have her assertion that the child was present.  What does her being a "Black woman" have to do with anything?
Click to expand...

That implies that your doubt a child was there is relevant to what the mom said.  She was Black and being ganged up on by a troop of whites.


----------



## Hossfly

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That begs the question, how old is the child in question?  One old enough to go to the car, or something, alone would indicate a child capable of understanding an explanation of the law.  A younger child should probably have been escorted by an adult or older child.  All that considered, I still see no reason why this woman became the screaming, abusive harpy she did.  Really, no one is impressed by that kind of anger and abusive, raw language.  The woman hurt her case far more with her response than if she had simply excused herself and left with the child, thereby snubbing the dog people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Old enough to walk to the car on her own I would guess. It doesnt matter what the child is capable of understanding. Who says its the dog owners right to explain anything to the child concerning the law?  Who but the mother has the authority to make those decisions?  I was thoroughly impressed by her refusal to not back down while the woman deflecting by talking about her husband being in the military and then later her instance on trying to tell her about a law that had nada to do with the issue.  If i was there I am sure things would have been handled differently instead of the gang attack the white people made on her.
Click to expand...


Yep, all that blood and gore from the massacre. Fight of the century.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comment does not make sense-----the lady with the service dog  ""should not have mentioned the issue of
> the   AMERICANS WITH DISABILITIES LAW in front of   'a child'  ???     Why? -----it is OBSCENE.    Seems
> to me that children should learn about laws
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That begs the question, how old is the child in question?  One old enough to go to the car, or something, alone would indicate a child capable of understanding an explanation of the law.  A younger child should probably have been escorted by an adult or older child.  All that considered, I still see no reason why this woman became the screaming, abusive harpy she did.  Really, no one is impressed by that kind of anger and abusive, raw language.  The woman hurt her case far more with her response than if she had simply excused herself and left with the child, thereby snubbing the dog people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Old enough to walk to the car on her own I would guess. It doesnt matter what the child is capable of understanding. Who says its the dog owners right to explain anything to the child concerning the law?  Who but the mother has the authority to make those decisions?  I was thoroughly impressed by her refusal to not back down while the woman deflecting by talking about her husband being in the military and then later her instance on trying to tell her about a law that had nada to do with the issue.  If i was there I am sure things would have been handled differently instead of the gang attack the white people made on her.
Click to expand...

Yup, it is the mother's decision what her child should experience.  And while a refusal to back down might be laudable in many instances, to sink to the level of expression that this woman did just damages her "case".  Being abusive and profane are the last things you would want to become when confronted with someone you cannot agree with.  A cold smile and an "excuse me, I have to go." would have been much more effective, perhaps even making the dog people appear foolish.  As it was, she came across as a gross termagant with a filthy mouth.  Her performance leaves bystanders asking whose behaviour is more harmful to a child.  I failed to notice any white gang attack in the video presented.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we didn't witness the alleged original "confrontation" between the people with the dog and the woman, either.  Where was the child when the dog-people were "educating" the mother?
> 
> 
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we have her assertion that the child was present.  What does her being a "Black woman" have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That implies that your doubt a child was there is relevant to what the mom said.  She was Black and being ganged up on by a troop of whites.
Click to expand...

No, that implies that I saw no child present during the video presented.  A "troop of whites" ganging up on a "Black" was as clearly evident as the alleged child.  The woman who was raising holy hell didn't make any assertion that she was being attacked by whites, either.  So, I'm not sure where you're getting your ideas.


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of reasons. First of all the law wasnt the issue. You cant force someone to think your dog is clean. Second of all you dont confront someone in front of their child.
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree, to an extent, that confrontation in the presence of a child might be best avoided, how do you feel about the language and manner the mother demonstrated...in front of her child?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt see the child in the video so my assumption is that she is outside the establishment. The level of anger tells me she suppressed it long enough to tell the child to go to the car or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That begs the question, how old is the child in question?  One old enough to go to the car, or something, alone would indicate a child capable of understanding an explanation of the law.  A younger child should probably have been escorted by an adult or older child.  All that considered, I still see no reason why this woman became the screaming, abusive harpy she did.  Really, no one is impressed by that kind of anger and abusive, raw language.  The woman hurt her case far more with her response than if she had simply excused herself and left with the child, thereby snubbing the dog people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Old enough to walk to the car on her own I would guess. It doesnt matter what the child is capable of understanding. Who says its the dog owners right to explain anything to the child concerning the law?  Who but the mother has the authority to make those decisions?  I was thoroughly impressed by her refusal to not back down while the woman deflecting by talking about her husband being in the military and then later her instance on trying to tell her about a law that had nada to do with the issue.  If i was there I am sure things would have been handled differently instead of the gang attack the white people made on her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, it is the mother's decision what her child should experience.  And while a refusal to back down might be laudable in many instances, to sink to the level of expression that this woman did just damages her "case".  Being abusive and profane are the last things you would want to become when confronted with someone you cannot agree with.  A cold smile and an "excuse me, I have to go." would have been much more effective, perhaps even making the dog people appear foolish.  As it was, she came across as a gross termagant with a filthy mouth.  Her performance leaves bystanders asking whose behaviour is more harmful to a child.  I failed to notice any white gang attack in the video presented.
Click to expand...

What "case" and who told you it was damaged?  She had every right to do what she did short of knocking the woman on her ass for confronting her.  Could she have handled it differently? Of course but no one knows what the best way to handle it was for her. Maybe she was tired of whites attempting to force their beliefs on her?


----------



## MizMolly

tycho1572 said:


> Here's a vid of how one woman reacted .....
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the restaurants FB response...
> Kathy's Crab House & Family Restaurant
> 
> Here's a link to a news story about the incident....
> Woman calls veteran's PTSD service dog 'nasty' in viral video
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes, they should be allowed. Anyone having issues with it should go elsewhere


----------



## Asclepias

gallantwarrior said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right there. We know it happened because both parties agreed she was confronted.
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we have her assertion that the child was present.  What does her being a "Black woman" have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That implies that your doubt a child was there is relevant to what the mom said.  She was Black and being ganged up on by a troop of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that implies that I saw no child present during the video presented.  A "troop of whites" ganging up on a "Black" was as clearly evident as the alleged child.  The woman who was raising holy hell didn't make any assertion that she was being attacked by whites, either.  So, I'm not sure where you're getting your ideas.
Click to expand...

So youre saying you didnt see all the white people yelling and screaming at her?  Why does she have to make an assertion?  I wouldnt say "a gang of white people are attacking me" when I am dealing with the situation either. it would be kind of pointless and sorta odd dont you think?  I can say looking at the situation from a third party perspective that was what was happening.


----------



## Tank

When you confront blacks, you will get a great show


----------



## OnePercenter

aaronleland said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way the article read it sounds as if it was more an emotional support dog due to the owner having PTSD. It says Delaware law doesn't cover emotional support pets, but it seems the restaurant owners had no issue with it being in there.
Click to expand...


Delaware law doesn't have too. 

Federal Service Dog Law: A Plain English Explanation


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show


How would you know? Youre scared of confronting Black people every since they would beat you up and take your lunch money.


----------



## tycho1572

Tank said:


> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show


I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know? Youre scared of confronting Black people every since they would beat you up and take your lunch money.
Click to expand...

Blacks don't do that, they are peaceful people


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol
Click to expand...

You should. You are in the presence of royalty.  However a simple bow will do.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know? Youre scared of confronting Black people every since they would beat you up and take your lunch money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks don't do that, they are peaceful people
Click to expand...

You told me Black people beat you up and took your lunch money when you were a kid.  Were you lying?


----------



## The Professor

irosie91 said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "service dog"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogs that have a SERVICE function for a person with a disability------like blindness or something
> like that
Click to expand...


Your definition of a service dog is far too restricted. Here is how a service dog is defined:


*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person’s disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.

ADA Requirements: Service Animals

A dog that is trained to be able to calm an individual with PTSD in the event of an anxiety attack is a service dog. Here is a link that explains what other types of emotional/mental problems qualify as disabilities for which a service dog is allowed.

National Service Animal Registry


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should. You are in the presence of royalty.  However a simple bow will do.
Click to expand...

It usually ends with a quick take down and restraints. lol


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should. You are in the presence of royalty.  However a simple bow will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It usually ends with a quick take down and restraints. lol
Click to expand...

Yeah the cops would have attacked her without knowing what was going on.


----------



## tycho1572

Asclepias said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should. You are in the presence of royalty.  However a simple bow will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It usually ends with a quick take down and restraints. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the cops would have attacked her without knowing what was going on.
Click to expand...

Things are different for them.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> You told me Black people beat you up and took your lunch money when you were a kid.  Were you lying?


Blacks are to smart and peaceful to act like that


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you confront blacks, you will get a great show
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe whenever I'm called to confront an angry black woman. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should. You are in the presence of royalty.  However a simple bow will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It usually ends with a quick take down and restraints. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah the cops would have attacked her without knowing what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Things are different for them.
Click to expand...

Like what?


----------



## MaryL

Tank said:


> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


That vid makes me disgusted.Obviously this woman has no self control, overreacting like an insensitive child. Really? What world does she come from? We swim in  world of bacteria, germs, cancerous particulates and human dander. Even in a restaurant. Her  overbearing (if not racially stereotyped)  need for control is appalling. What else can one say?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That vid makes me disgusted.Obviously this woman has no self control, overreacting like an insensitive child. Really? What world does she come from? We swim in  world of bacteria, germs, cancerous particulates and human dander. Even in a restaurant. Her  overbearing (if not racially stereotyped)  need for control is appalling. What else can one say?
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the white woman or the Black woman?  The reason I ask is because the white woman confronted the Black woman when she was trying to leave. the white womans need to control the situation instead of ignoring the Black woman and just letting her leave is the problem. Like a typical white person you see it the other way around. No wonder whites and Blacks dont get along.


----------



## MaryL

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That vid makes me disgusted.Obviously this woman has no self control, overreacting like an insensitive child. Really? What world does she come from? We swim in  world of bacteria, germs, cancerous particulates and human dander. Even in a restaurant. Her  overbearing (if not racially stereotyped)  need for control is appalling. What else can one say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the white woman or the Black woman?  The reason I ask is because the white woman confronted the Black woman when she was trying to leave. the white womans need to control the situation instead of ignoring the Black woman and just letting her leave is the problem. Like a typical white person you see it the other way around. No wonder whites and Blacks dont get along.
Click to expand...

We have quite a difference of perspective here. I can respectfully disagree. I own a dog, and eat, breath and exist with this animal. And it's not hurt me one iota. Your problem is psychological, not based on any real issue. Secondly, it is the black woman that has become a raving lunatic over trivial issue, AND this was a service dog we are talking about, not an mangy flea bitten  rabid coyote some yahoo  was dragging on end of a  rope.


----------



## K9Buck

Tank said:


> Blacks are to smart...



"too"


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That vid makes me disgusted.Obviously this woman has no self control, overreacting like an insensitive child. Really? What world does she come from? We swim in  world of bacteria, germs, cancerous particulates and human dander. Even in a restaurant. Her  overbearing (if not racially stereotyped)  need for control is appalling. What else can one say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the white woman or the Black woman?  The reason I ask is because the white woman confronted the Black woman when she was trying to leave. the white womans need to control the situation instead of ignoring the Black woman and just letting her leave is the problem. Like a typical white person you see it the other way around. No wonder whites and Blacks dont get along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have quite a difference of perspective here. I can respectfully disagree. I own a dog, and eat, breath and exist with this animal. And it's not hurt me one iota. Your problem is psychological, not based on any real issue. Secondly, it is the black woman that has become a raving lunatic over trivial issue, AND this was a service dog we are talking about, not an mangy flea bitten  rabid coyote some yahoo  was dragging on end of a  rope.
Click to expand...

Yes there is a problem of perspective. Your perspective says its ok for someone to disrespect you in front of your child. As a Black person thats a good invitation for an ass kicking.  It doesnt matter what someone does with their dog. Thats their relationship. However you cant expect everyone to approve of your pets presence. Some people think dogs are filthy. The lick their own assholes in front of everyone.  Pretty nasty right?


----------



## featherlite

I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.

If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.


----------



## tycho1572

featherlite said:


> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> 
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.


Why were they wrong?


----------



## Asclepias

tycho1572 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> 
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they wrong?
Click to expand...

why were they right?


----------



## MaryL

I get more disease from humans,


Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That vid makes me disgusted.Obviously this woman has no self control, overreacting like an insensitive child. Really? What world does she come from? We swim in  world of bacteria, germs, cancerous particulates and human dander. Even in a restaurant. Her  overbearing (if not racially stereotyped)  need for control is appalling. What else can one say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking about the white woman or the Black woman?  The reason I ask is because the white woman confronted the Black woman when she was trying to leave. the white womans need to control the situation instead of ignoring the Black woman and just letting her leave is the problem. Like a typical white person you see it the other way around. No wonder whites and Blacks dont get along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have quite a difference of perspective here. I can respectfully disagree. I own a dog, and eat, breath and exist with this animal. And it's not hurt me one iota. Your problem is psychological, not based on any real issue. Secondly, it is the black woman that has become a raving lunatic over trivial issue, AND this was a service dog we are talking about, not an mangy flea bitten  rabid coyote some yahoo  was dragging on end of a  rope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is a problem of perspective. Your perspective says its ok for someone to disrespect you in front of your child. As a Black person thats a good invitation for an ass kicking.  It doesnt matter what someone does with their dog. Thats their relationship. However you cant expect everyone to approve of your pets presence. Some people think dogs are filthy. The lick their own assholes in front of everyone.  Pretty nasty right?
Click to expand...

This wasn't a pet.  It was a service animal.  What people do in private, lick their own privates (or others),  suck god knows what  in private, what fitly practices or  habits people have, who knows.  I have gotten pink eye,  or the flu from HUMANS and so far an animal hasn't figured in to communicable diseases I worry about. But I have asked people in the last few minutes about this, and too be honest, even people with pets don't want dogs in restaurants. But service animals? Pet dogs, I understand, but services dogs?


----------



## Asclepias

featherlite said:


> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> 
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.


I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.


----------



## featherlite

I wish the video would play in full for me.
If she left because she doesnt like animals in eateries...and they followed her to berate her for it...that's messed up.
If she mouthed a bunch of derogatory comments on her way out...she instigated it.

Typical humanoids acting like fools.The service dog had more common sense than all of them combined.


----------



## Wry Catcher

TomParks said:


> Ugh I agree 100%....I get so tired of going to outdoor events and watching dogs sniffing each others ass it makes me sick



Why?  Do they get in the way of your nose?


----------



## Tank

A negro female freaking out is nothing new


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> A negro female freaking out is nothing new


I was amazed at how you held it together when they were arguing. Did your owner give you a Scooby snack for being such a good boy?


----------



## MaryL

Humans are animals too, they get all uppity, when they are eating other animals about keeping animals out 'cause they are dirty. Humans eat dogs,  not hot dogs, but real actual  dog meat. So, think of the irony there.


----------



## tycho1572

That type of behavior is typical of a black women. Anyone who has spent time outside of their moms basement would know that.


----------



## tycho1572

After 12 years of helping security with combative people at work, black women are the worst.

Here's a breakdown of those who are most likely to fight.....
90% of black women
40% of black men
35% of white men
5% of white women


----------



## MaryL

Think of the diseases you might get from eating under cooked pork, or look at all the hormones they put into beef, or Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (mad cow disease) you might get from eating an animal. But an insane control freak doesn't want an animal in her presence when she is eating  animals. But an animal that is helpful and practically invisible? This black gal's hysteria is typical and  completely lacks perspective.


----------



## Eloy

The Professor said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "service dog"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dogs that have a SERVICE function for a person with a disability------like blindness or something
> like that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your definition of a service dog is far too restricted. Here is how a service dog is defined:
> 
> 
> *Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person’s disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.
> 
> ADA Requirements: Service Animals
> 
> A dog that is trained to be able to calm an individual with PTSD in the event of an anxiety attack is a service dog. Here is a link that explains what other types of emotional/mental problems qualify as disabilities for which a service dog is allowed.
> 
> National Service Animal Registry
Click to expand...

Service dogs, according to this definition should, of course, be permitted in restaurants and anywhere disabled people have a right to be.


----------



## featherlite

Asclepias said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
Click to expand...


I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
 Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch

I


----------



## irosie91

featherlite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
Click to expand...


I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
   (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)


----------



## gallantwarrior

Asclepias said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no evidence of a child's presence.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there is. The Black woman plainly says she was confronted in the presence of her child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, we have her assertion that the child was present.  What does her being a "Black woman" have to do with anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That implies that your doubt a child was there is relevant to what the mom said.  She was Black and being ganged up on by a troop of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that implies that I saw no child present during the video presented.  A "troop of whites" ganging up on a "Black" was as clearly evident as the alleged child.  The woman who was raising holy hell didn't make any assertion that she was being attacked by whites, either.  So, I'm not sure where you're getting your ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So youre saying you didnt see all the white people yelling and screaming at her?  Why does she have to make an assertion?  I wouldnt say "a gang of white people are attacking me" when I am dealing with the situation either. it would be kind of pointless and sorta odd dont you think?  I can say looking at the situation from a third party perspective that was what was happening.
Click to expand...

Whatever, dude!  You see white devils everywhere you look.  You are so blinded by the darkness of "black" that a reasonable discussion, even agreement, is probably improbable.  
I saw a few people responding to her totally outrageous and over-the-top behavior and her exaggerated response to whatever may have happened...unless someone had attacked her, or maybe the dog was aggressive, neither of which is evident in the video presented. Attacking?  More like trying to calm her down.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
Click to expand...

Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
Click to expand...


and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only play part of the video.So the black woman decided she wasnt going to eat there with a dog, she left.
> Given her really foul behavior throughout this mess...what did she say to the service animal people as she was leaving. Both sides had every right to eat there. If she didnt like the situation...she should have kept her foul mouth shut and gone elsewhere. She wasnt wrong for not liking the dog there, but  did she instigate it.
> The service dog people should have been smarter and just ignored her...but they didnt.
> If she said nothing before leaving...the white woman /people are totally in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
Click to expand...

Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.


----------



## Death Angel

Eloy said:


> Service dogs, according to this definition should, of course, be permitted in restaurants and anywhere disabled people have a right to be.


For once I agree with you, and I have NO problem with true service dogs. That's evolved into "companion dogs" lately, and if these people are too fragil to exist without their dog constantly with them, the should just STAY HOME.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree that she instigated it. The white people shouldnt have taken it upon themselves to confront her regardless of what she said before leaving. She is entitled to her opinion. My guess is she said something like "thats nasty. lets go." and the white people got offended and tried to control her opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.
Click to expand...


there are medications for that which ails you-------I cannot prescribe for you-----but you could mention Seroquel to your psychiatrist


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said if she instigated it. Your guess on the blk woman's innocence is based on your dislike of whites.(or how you've seen them act in the past,,,with an ingrained superiority complex)
> I have no problem labeling them scumbags if they harassed her for merely leaving. But given her whacked out control freak behavior...I think she might have said more than you think.
> Its not like bringing Fido in for lunch
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are medications for that which ails you-------I cannot prescribe for you-----but you could mention Seroquel to your psychiatrist
Click to expand...

there is no medication for the virus of illiteracy that whites seem to bring to every thread. You have clowns still trying to explain the service dog laws when that had nothing to do with why the Black woman was upset.


----------



## Death Angel

irosie91 said:


> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)


That woman is not "hated" because she's short, or black (specifically), but because she is LOUD, VULGAR, and disturbing the peace. I could only watch 20 seconds. she could have, and SHOULD HAVE, been arrested.  What a nasty, vulgar woman.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what MOTIVE the white chick has for ATTACKING a little short black lady for quietly walking out of a
> restaurant  in the mind of the BUTTERFLY----------simple hatred for short black woman because she is black???
> (PS ---I am a short white chick------the butterfly is right-----some people HATE SHORT WOMEN)
> 
> 
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are medications for that which ails you-------I cannot prescribe for you-----but you could mention Seroquel to your psychiatrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no medication for the virus of illiteracy that whites seem to bring to every thread. You have clowns still trying to explain the service dog laws when that had nothing to do with why the Black woman was upset.
Click to expand...


the black woman  SAID  why she was upset-----she SAID  that she was upset because there was a dog in the restaurant in which
SHE chose to eat lunch-------are you calling that vulgar disgusting bitch a LIAR?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist beliefs were her motive. Her assumption that her whiteness gave her the authority needed to lecture the Black woman on the law even though that wasnt the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are medications for that which ails you-------I cannot prescribe for you-----but you could mention Seroquel to your psychiatrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no medication for the virus of illiteracy that whites seem to bring to every thread. You have clowns still trying to explain the service dog laws when that had nothing to do with why the Black woman was upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the black woman  SAID  why she was upset-----she SAID  that she was upset because there was a dog in the restaurant in which
> SHE chose to eat lunch-------are you calling that vulgar disgusting bitch a LIAR?
Click to expand...

She said she was upset they confronted her about wanting to leave. Clean your ears out.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you KNOW what was ON HER MIND?  -----is that a melanin dependent function of your "brain"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. History and personal observation of whites have made me an expert in reading the minds and body language of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are medications for that which ails you-------I cannot prescribe for you-----but you could mention Seroquel to your psychiatrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is no medication for the virus of illiteracy that whites seem to bring to every thread. You have clowns still trying to explain the service dog laws when that had nothing to do with why the Black woman was upset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the black woman  SAID  why she was upset-----she SAID  that she was upset because there was a dog in the restaurant in which
> SHE chose to eat lunch-------are you calling that vulgar disgusting bitch a LIAR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said she was upset they confronted her about wanting to leave. Clean your ears out.
Click to expand...


My ears are CLEAN-----she OBJECTED to the fact that her filthy disgusting behavior was questioned---BUT she stated,  UNEQUIVOCALLY that her reason for jumping up an down screaming like a vulgar bitch was the FACT THAT A DOG WAS PRESENT


----------



## Death Angel

Most of us would prefer the dog over that vile woman.


irosie91 said:


> My ears are CLEAN-----she OBJECTED to the fact that her filthy disgusting behavior was questioned---BUT she stated, UNEQUIVOCALLY that her reason for jumping up an down screaming like a vulgar bitch was the FACT THAT A DOG WAS PRESENT


The dog stayed, but the bitch left.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tank said:


> If I were sitting next to the Dog and it started to scratch or shake it's self while I'm eating, that would be a problem




Its much more likely that you would be licking yourself and scratching your butt ... 

I'll take the dog and I would know the dog is much cleaner than the likes of you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Nosmo King said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
Click to expand...



Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy. 

Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals. 

I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.


----------



## Nosmo King

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
Click to expand...

That's Daisy the Wonder Dog in her canine porn pose.  February Dog Playmate of the Month.


----------



## PixieStix

Tank said:


> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available




You agree with her behavior too? Do you own a dog and is it in backyard prison?


----------



## Asclepias

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
Click to expand...

Gotta warn you. Either most of the people are stupid that view the video or racist. The woman simply didnt want to eat with a dog near her. As far as I can guess from whats being said she made a remark and got up to leave. That should have been the end of it but the dog owner took it upon herself to confront the woman about the legalities of the dog being allowed in the establishment. Mind you that wasnt even the issue. The issue was she didnt want to eat by a dog so she got up to leave. Of course being confronted by the woman in front of her child didnt make her feel to friendly and she rightfully blasted her.


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not find it funny------I almost THREW UP.   Another experience-----I was eating dinner in the home of my ex's aunt----LONG AGO-----I saw her pick up the dog's dish  and ---shove it
> into the dishwasher--------another almost VOMIT experience for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta warn you. Either most of the people are stupid that view the video or racist. The woman simply didnt want to eat with a dog near her. As far as I can guess from whats being said she made a remark and got up to leave. That should have been the end of it but the dog owner took it upon herself to confront the woman about the legalities of the dog being allowed in the establishment. Mind you that wasnt even the issue. The issue was she didnt want to eat by a dog so she got up to leave. Of course being confronted by the woman in front of her child didnt make her feel to friendly and she rightfully blasted her.
Click to expand...


I saw the video-----I saw no evidence that the lady who did not want a dog near her simply rose from her chair and quietly sought to leave the restaurant as  butterfly  claims--------It seems to me that she must have COMPLAINED about the presence of the dog-------or the dog owner could
not possibly KNOW that the reason the lady who was leaving was leaving because of the dog-----unless she was a PSYCHIC WHITE CHICK.


----------



## aris2chat

IsaacNewton said:


> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.




Service dogs for epilepsy and diabetes.  Dogs for depression and cancer as well.

It is not just about seeing eye dogs in restaurants and other places


----------



## IsaacNewton

aris2chat said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service dogs for epilepsy and diabetes.  Dogs for depression and cancer as well.
> 
> It is not just about seeing eye dogs in restaurants and other places
Click to expand...


Yes everyone knows what service dogs are used for. Each case is unique. If the dog is used for 'comfort' only it is entirely different than a seeing eye dog and may not be covered by the same laws. 

See. Unless you know all the laws and ordinances for every city and state you don't know either.


----------



## BulletProof

aris2chat said:


> Service dogs for epilepsy and diabetes.  Dogs for depression and cancer as well.
> 
> It is not just about seeing eye dogs in restaurants and other places



I didn't see in any articles a reason why this ex-mercenary had a service dog.  A lack of reason tells me it's a bullsh1t reason.  

More bullsh1t is all the @ssholes who think it's relevant that this man is a vet, but what do you expect from faggots with a uniform fetish.


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's gross but I draw the line at kissing dogs on the mouth.  I see quite a few loving owners kiss their dogs in the mouth......right after the dog finishes licking his balls and snarfing another dogs butt hole. That would probably give you the dry heaves, Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta warn you. Either most of the people are stupid that view the video or racist. The woman simply didnt want to eat with a dog near her. As far as I can guess from whats being said she made a remark and got up to leave. That should have been the end of it but the dog owner took it upon herself to confront the woman about the legalities of the dog being allowed in the establishment. Mind you that wasnt even the issue. The issue was she didnt want to eat by a dog so she got up to leave. Of course being confronted by the woman in front of her child didnt make her feel to friendly and she rightfully blasted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video-----I saw no evidence that the lady who did not want a dog near her simply rose from her chair and quietly sought to leave the restaurant as  butterfly  claims--------It seems to me that she must have COMPLAINED about the presence of the dog-------or the dog owner could
> not possibly KNOW that the reason the lady who was leaving was leaving because of the dog-----unless she was a PSYCHIC WHITE CHICK.
Click to expand...

Of course you wont see it because they didnt video that part of it. What can hear is both of them agreeing the confrontation took place. Are you really that dense or are you just pretending to be this dumb?


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always kissed Karma. Not on the lips, but just above. And that space between dogs eyes..that little indentation?...it was put there for human lips.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta warn you. Either most of the people are stupid that view the video or racist. The woman simply didnt want to eat with a dog near her. As far as I can guess from whats being said she made a remark and got up to leave. That should have been the end of it but the dog owner took it upon herself to confront the woman about the legalities of the dog being allowed in the establishment. Mind you that wasnt even the issue. The issue was she didnt want to eat by a dog so she got up to leave. Of course being confronted by the woman in front of her child didnt make her feel to friendly and she rightfully blasted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video-----I saw no evidence that the lady who did not want a dog near her simply rose from her chair and quietly sought to leave the restaurant as  butterfly  claims--------It seems to me that she must have COMPLAINED about the presence of the dog-------or the dog owner could
> not possibly KNOW that the reason the lady who was leaving was leaving because of the dog-----unless she was a PSYCHIC WHITE CHICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you wont see it because they didnt video that part of it. What can hear is both of them agreeing the confrontation took place. Are you really that dense or are you just pretending to be this dumb?
Click to expand...


you cited the video------not the disordered machinations of your own mind


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy (the dog in my avatar) is made for kisses.  She gives as good as she gets!  When you have a sweet little dog like her, you permit, no, encourage, her affection.   She needs to feel secure due to her diminutive size, but her personality insists on human contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pupper-wupper and I love the little punk tummy.
> 
> Very early memory - my dad telling to stop kissing animals.
> 
> I didn't look at the video but I have a hard time coming up with a reason why I wouldn't be comfortable with a dog next to me in a restaurant.  After all, they're next to me at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta warn you. Either most of the people are stupid that view the video or racist. The woman simply didnt want to eat with a dog near her. As far as I can guess from whats being said she made a remark and got up to leave. That should have been the end of it but the dog owner took it upon herself to confront the woman about the legalities of the dog being allowed in the establishment. Mind you that wasnt even the issue. The issue was she didnt want to eat by a dog so she got up to leave. Of course being confronted by the woman in front of her child didnt make her feel to friendly and she rightfully blasted her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the video-----I saw no evidence that the lady who did not want a dog near her simply rose from her chair and quietly sought to leave the restaurant as  butterfly  claims--------It seems to me that she must have COMPLAINED about the presence of the dog-------or the dog owner could
> not possibly KNOW that the reason the lady who was leaving was leaving because of the dog-----unless she was a PSYCHIC WHITE CHICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you wont see it because they didnt video that part of it. What can hear is both of them agreeing the confrontation took place. Are you really that dense or are you just pretending to be this dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cited the video------not the disordered machinations of your own mind
Click to expand...

yeah because their voices in the video agree the confrontation took place. I thought you were playing stupid but its apparent you are deadly serious about being stupid.


----------



## irosie91

THE CONFRONTATION  !!!!!!!       did anyone survive?


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> THE CONFRONTATION  !!!!!!!       did anyone survive?


Go take a nap. Obviously your brain needs some rest.


----------



## Tank

PixieStix said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with her behavior too? Do you own a dog and is it in backyard prison?
Click to expand...

I agree with her opinion, I have a doggy door and he's sleeping on the couch right now


----------



## PixieStix

Tank said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with her behavior too? Do you own a dog and is it in backyard prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with her opinion, I have a doggy door and he's sleeping on the couch right now
Click to expand...



Is your dog allowed in your kitchen? Just curious


----------



## Tank

PixieStix said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with her behavior too? Do you own a dog and is it in backyard prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with her opinion, I have a doggy door and he's sleeping on the couch right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is your dog allowed in your kitchen? Just curious
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## BulletProof

Tank said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this woman, I don't want dogs in restaurants
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agree with her behavior too? Do you own a dog and is it in backyard prison?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with her opinion, I have a doggy door and he's sleeping on the couch right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is your dog allowed in your kitchen? Just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...


Would your kitchen pass the county restaurant inspection?


----------



## gallantwarrior

IsaacNewton said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have just left and not gave them her money if so offended. If it was some derp that just wandered in with their pet then a reaction is warranted, but not like this for a service dog.
> 
> I also have a question about 'service dog'. It isn't a seeing eye dog is it? Aren't these just friends for people? Do these animals have the same right of way as a seeing eye dog?
> 
> I'm more than a little unfamiliar with this whole area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service dogs for epilepsy and diabetes.  Dogs for depression and cancer as well.
> 
> It is not just about seeing eye dogs in restaurants and other places
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes everyone knows what service dogs are used for. Each case is unique. If the dog is used for 'comfort' only it is entirely different than a seeing eye dog and may not be covered by the same laws.
> 
> See. Unless you know all the laws and ordinances for every city and state you don't know either.
Click to expand...

Service animals are scrupulously screened for proper personality and highly trained.  ADA is clear that service animals are to be permitted where other animals would be excluded.  "Emotional support" animals are not vetted nor trained to the same high standards.  They are pets that the owner claims are indispensable to the owner's psychological, emotional, or other consoling role.  If the owner is that unstable, they might consider not endangering the public by venturing into public venues.  For "emotional support animals" the owner fills out a form online and pays a fee, in most cases.  They receive their documentation electronically and can print it out for later presentation.


----------



## Claudette

Harry Dresden said:


> under the Americans with Disabilities Act the dog is allowed.....



I agree and my dogs are cleaner than some people I've seen.

Hell service dogs should be allowed anywhere just as seeing eye dogs are.


----------



## irosie91

Claudette said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> under the Americans with Disabilities Act the dog is allowed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and my dogs are cleaner than some people I've seen.
> 
> Hell service dogs should be allowed anywhere just as seeing eye dogs are.
Click to expand...


this NON EVENT----has produced a VERY LONG thread


----------



## BulletProof

Claudette said:


> Hell service dogs should be allowed anywhere just as seeing eye dogs are.



You obviously have a service dog. Is it for mental retardation?  It takes a mentally retarded brain to equate any and all "disabilities", most of which are undetectable to others in the room, with blindness.   

And, Hell, Hell is what people deserve to who think other people's businesses is their own business.


----------



## irosie91

BulletProof said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell service dogs should be allowed anywhere just as seeing eye dogs are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have a service dog. Is it for mental retardation?  It takes a mentally retarded brain to equate any and all "disabilities", most of which are undetectable to others in the room, with blindness.
> 
> And, Hell, Hell is what people deserve to who think other people's businesses is their own business.
Click to expand...


you are over-reacting


----------

